# can ping gateway but cant ping out

## terbor

the power went out last night and my servers rebooted, my 70-persitan rules created an eth2 and 3 so I wiped it out, rebooted and eth0 and 1 are back like they are suppose to be.  However I can't seem to get out.  I can ping the gateway with no issue, but I cant ping out.  I am not sure what else to check.  conf.d/net is setup the same as it was, my hosts file and resolve.conf look right.  

What am I missing?  Networking is not my forte, so any help would be appreciated.  Thanks. (My isp is fine, I can ping out from other servers)

----------

## jenkler

Is your default gw settings correct? check with route command. and if you are trying to ping a dns name and not a ip is resolve.conf correct ?

----------

## terbor

Yeah you are right it was resolv.conf ... I thought I changed that to be right .. but I guess I was not thinking right last night.  

Thanks

----------

## jenkler

I have made the same mistake a few times :S

----------

